

DIY iPhone Call Recorder - guan
http://awaitinginspiration.com/2009/11/iphone-call-recorder-v2/

======
Dnguyen
Looks like a fun project! But can't you get a google number, associate the
phone, and click 4 to record?

~~~
guan
You could. This lets you use it with your own number, lets you record outgoing
calls, and is useful outside the US where Google Voice is not available.

As an added benefit, you get two extra devices to carry in your pocket (this
box and the recorder itself), and you get to change the 9V batteries.

